# See what tree roots can do!



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

This is a 1-1/4" line and an oak tree is about 1 foot away from the line. The root grew between the 1-1/4" line and the older 1" line crushing and splitting the pipe. Would not have been so bad to repair, but half way through it poured! Did not want to go home and come back because this job was like 1-1/2 hours from my house!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

What you are saying is that a tree root is detrimental to a water piping system? You are saying that a tree root of some type, could do that? You said it was an oak tree right? Does that mean that a pine tree is okay?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> What you are saying is that a tree root is detrimental to a water piping system? You are saying that a tree root of some type, could do that? You said it was an oak tree right? Does that mean that a pine tree is okay?


 
A pine tree would be OK if not planted directly over the pipe. Pines have shallow roots with one central tap root.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

The root system is something I would like to learn more about. I've worked on some jobs that went longer than planned due to difficult roots underground. I would like to be able to look at the landscaping of a yard and factor in root troubles in making my bids.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*jk*

lots of luck. 179' to the closest tree. roots in drain. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bill said:


> This is a 1-1/4" line and an oak tree is about 1 foot away from the line. The root grew between the 1-1/4" line and the older 1" line crushing and splitting the pipe. Would not have been so bad to repair, but half way through it poured! Did not want to go home and come back because this job was like 1-1/2 hours from my house!


 
That's a dirty job. But if it was easy, some service plumber would be doing it. :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just want to give a shout out to all the tree roots, if it was not roots, I would snake about a 1/4 of the time. This town is overrun with the damn things.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Matt said:


> A pine tree would be OK if not planted directly over the pipe. Pines have shallow roots with one central tap root.


Must be a special variety compared to the ones we have in NE Texas. :laughing:


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

What kind of line is that? Pex, polly, copper? I love repairs like this. Easier that a crawl space, you can pull the truck up right next to the repair and crank the stereo. Good times. Don't forget to charge for the time it takes to clean all your tools the next day.


----------

